# The Green carpark Tenby



## Martin P (Jun 16, 2017)

Motorhome spaces but no camping or sleeping sign. May have to stay awake all night! Anybody o' nighted here?


----------



## Herman (Jun 16, 2017)

Because there are motorhome parking bays don't assume it's for overnight stopping, just be gratefull that they have considered we sometimes require larger parking bays.


----------



## alwaysared (Jun 16, 2017)

Personally if says no camping, sleeping or overnight parking I don't stay.

Regards,
Del


----------



## Martin P (Jun 17, 2017)

Ended up at the Plough Sageston. Every coastal site for miles was full


----------



## Deleted member 69474 (Jul 24, 2017)

*Tenby*

I have previously overnighted at a couple of tenby car parks

Both have the same signs mentioned/

- first time a couple of years ago - large car park in north beach area - a bit out of town - serveral motorhomes - out of may to sep season - no issues

- last week south beach area - a motorhome and a car had broken parking rules (out of time, no ticket, not parking in a bay) and received tickets at about 1600 hrs.

- we (and another camper) left at about 0600 hrs - I slept with clothes handy and a dog handy to wake me up.

I felt I could 'gently' ague the toss on 'sleeping' - nothing left outside vehicle, so not 'camping' and eat out so not 'cooking'


----------

